# 3rd brake light strobes?



## Pinzgauer

Hi -
has anyone here tried to replace the white cargo lamps with hideaway strobes? 
Bad idea or might it work?

Thanks .........


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

The strobes will get to hot. It can be done, but with the whelen vertex leds.


----------



## Fourbycb

It can be done but you'll need the LED Hid aways,The strobes will get hot. If you look around on You Tube Videos and search for LEDS there are some videos of people who have done just that of LED'S in the 3rd Brake Light Areas


----------



## Fourbycb




----------



## skidooer

I have tube strobe hideaways in my cargo light slots for 3 years now and have had no issues what so ever maybe just lucky, i did use the LEDs on the sides of my toolbox and they work great. just my 2 cents


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

It also depends to on how long you let then run for. If its just for say 10 mins while you are out by the road and then you shut them off while in the lot then its different. I personally would get the whelen leds.


----------



## Pinzgauer

I already have a LED flasher. I can't find any LED strobes without the controllers built in the cable. Does anyone now where I can get any?
Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

With the whelen vertex leds hide-a-ways the flasher is built in. No need for a external flasher.


----------



## Pinzgauer

Thanks. But I already have one. I'm looking for some without


----------



## skidooer

well i run mine for 4-5 hrs at a time with no issues and i dont think u can get a led strobe without the built in flasher but sure u could remove it and relocate or use your own flasher.


----------



## Pinzgauer

Thanks great idea.


----------



## Dissociative

Done it a million times...i even retain the cargo lights....

No issues yet....strobes OR leds....


----------



## grec-o-face

Dissociative;1047620 said:


> Done it a million times...i even retain the cargo lights....
> 
> No issues yet....strobes OR leds....


A Million??? 
If I've told you once, I've told you a trillion times - don't exaggerate!!! :laughing:
haha!!

I like mine. A ton of work to get right, but worth it to me.
vids at the bottom... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1048150#post1048150


----------



## 04chevy2500

Dissociative,

i out mine in the third brake light how did you manage to retain the cargo lamps? where did you mount the tubes?


----------



## adorler

I pulled out the brake light from outside the cab and drilled holes next to the current cargo lights. This works great for me and looks great. All you need is a one inch hole for hideaway strobes. BE careful drilling, dont go too fast and bust through the plastic or reflector glass inside..


----------



## 04chevy2500

i ran all clear strobes so i didnt want it in the brake light only the cargo lamps. thats why i had to remove mine. i dont see how you could have both cargo lamps and clears.


----------



## adorler

I have a 09 chevy z71 2500 Silverado. I unscrewed the third brake light out , then carefully drilled a one inch hole next to the exsiting clear cargo lights and installed one clear strobe in each side, so when it flashes, it flashes through the clear cargo light lense. It is pretty easy to do..plus I can still have the cargo lights on when I need them...


----------



## Dissociative

04chevy2500;1062260 said:


> i ran all clear strobes so i didnt want it in the brake light only the cargo lamps. thats why i had to remove mine. i dont see how you could have both cargo lamps and clears.


its very easy..you mount the strobes where the cargo lamps usually go and relocate the cargo lamps to the sides of the housing in the same lens.....done it a TRILLION times...100% success rate so far...


----------



## 04chevy2500

ok that makes more sense. didnt think of relocating the cargos. thanks dissociative. i have lights on my back rack so it isnt that important to me to have the cargos but it would be handy. guess iv got a project for the next rain day.


----------



## cameo89

Dissociative;1063463 said:


> its very easy..you mount the strobes where the cargo lamps usually go and relocate the cargo lamps to the sides of the housing in the same lens.....done it a TRILLION times...100% success rate so far...


Do you have any pics with it pulled apart? 
I just ordered more tubes and wanna replace the weak leds with strobes, any help would be great.


----------



## Dissociative

send me your bar....ill do it for ya


----------



## cameo89

Dissociative;1210914 said:


> send me your bar....ill do it for ya


Bar? I wanna install strobe tubes in my 3rd brake/cargo light.


----------



## Dissociative

yeah...cargo bar is what i meant......you gotta ream the holes out to 1" and then drill new holes for the cargo lights on the sides...i know a guy with a chevy locally i did it for but don't know if i can gets pics soon...


----------



## cameo89

Dissociative;1211200 said:


> yeah...cargo bar is what i meant......you gotta ream the holes out to 1" and then drill new holes for the cargo lights on the sides...i know a guy with a chevy locally i did it for but don't know if i can gets pics soon...


Ok so just have to relocate current cargo lights and install tubes in there spot. Will there be a heat issue?


----------



## buddy4781

Just installed strobes in my grill. I had to laugh when I turned them on and had on coming traffic come to a complete stop.


----------



## cameo89

buddy4781;1211647 said:


> Just installed strobes in my grill. I had to laugh when I turned them on and had on coming traffic come to a complete stop.


Lol....I sometimes turn all my strobes and leds on before I pull into the parking lot im plowing and cars seem to almost always pull to the side of the road! Lol

What color did you install in your grill?


----------



## buddy4781

cameo89;1211677 said:


> Lol....I sometimes turn all my strobes and leds on before I pull into the parking lot im plowing and cars seem to almost always pull to the side of the road! Lol
> 
> What color did you install in your grill?


They are suppose to be clear but have a hint of blue much like some of the new head lights.


----------



## Fourbycb

Buddy 
I have run into a similar problem I have clear amber split whelen Linz4's they also kinda look a blueish when on and had a local PD stop me and inquire and when he realized it was clear he backed off.
After a nice chat he informed me that from a distance they did look blue and that to keep from being harassed I should be sure to not to be running them while driving down the streets. He also informed me that if traffic pulled over and caused a traffic hazard or caused an accident that I could be held liable. As laws are different from city to city state to state it will be upto your local law enforcement agency as to what they can or will do just food for thought


----------



## Dissociative

cameo89;1211510 said:


> Will there be a heat issue?


i never had one...


----------



## cameo89

As soon as my new tubes and cable show up im gonna do the install as long as I have a day without snow.

I ordered 4 new tubes and 100' of cable with amp connectors on the 16th and the guy wont respond back, glad I made the deal with paypal.


----------

